
Police bodycam footage shows arrest of George Floyd for the first time - ToFab123
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8576371/Police-bodycam-footage-shows-moment-moment-arrest-George-Floyd-time.html
======
tomohawk
Reminds me of the Rodney King videos. An abbreviated version was shown in the
press over and over, which looked pretty damning. But, the jury saw the entire
thing and acquitted.

~~~
smt88
> _which looked pretty damning. But, the jury saw the entire thing and
> acquitted._

The Department of Justice disagreed. They indicted the officers for violating
King's civil rights, and two of them went to prison for it.

You may be familiar with the Attorney General leading the DoJ at the time,
because he's the same one leading it now: Bill Barr.

------
rzmnzm
Twitter is cancer

------
aaron695
This will be flagged I'm sure, but the comments on Reddit, which I'd call a
mostly pro BLM community are almost all against George Floyd from this video.

I feel like there will be a shift of significance from this. People are
commenting their opinions are changed.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/ActualPublicFreakouts/comments/i34b...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ActualPublicFreakouts/comments/i34b5s/leaked_george_floyd_bodycam_footage/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x)

~~~
jgilias
While this does show that this was indeed a difficult case to handle from the
police perspective, I don't see how this would make it OK to kneel on
someone's neck for a prolonged period of time.

~~~
aaron695
I haven't watched the video because I'm more interested in an unbiased look at
how people are reacting to it.

The 330 million Americans view is what interests me.

If I was a Republican I'd quickly relate the "I can't breath" to drug use for
instance. There is a good dog whistle there.

HN isn't the community.

~~~
burfog
"I can't breath" is not at all believable when followed by vigorous non-
compliance. Cops are used to criminals saying stuff like "I can't breath" to
cause delay and worse. Make it believable with complete compliance, and cops
will render aid.

BTW, the autopsy showed drug levels high enough to kill a non-abuser 11 times
over, plus another 5 already processed by the body.

